# Resources > Education Center >  >  Knowledge Base?

## Kaniaz

Just an idea I had floating around, but I think I'll post it - this forum seems to of had a burst of life, then died off very fast. Anyway, the idea I had was a sort of googlesque system - a knowledge base. If you've ever seen them, it's basically a database of questions, with anwsers. It's actually quite useful. e.g:

*Knowledge Base Question #1*

*Q:* What makes a dream a lucid dream?
*A:* A dream is classified as a Lucid Dream when you are aware you are dreaming. Control is not required.

*Keywords/Phrases:* what is a lucid dream

If a person had that kind of question, they could search for:

*what is a lucid dream* (or *lucid dream*, etc).

And that could come up.

Anyway, it would be alot of work for icedawg, obviously, but I'm sure there is an open source knowledge base software out there. An upside would be you could easily build up a nice FAQ-like system.

Probably a system with alot of flaws, but I thought I'd post it anyway.

----------


## Demerzel

[EXAMPLE]

Good idea.

----------


## Demerzel

Lo. If it's OK with icedawg, I'd be happy to code this for the forum. I'm looking for something to do  :tongue2:

----------


## lord soth

lol, good idea. 

kanaiz, that limecat avatar is awesome!

----------

